# Paph gratrixianum x philippinense



## Kevin (Oct 11, 2010)

Has anyone bloomed a Paph. gratrixianum x philippinense before, or have a photo of one? Is it a new cross?


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 11, 2010)

It must be a new cross -- I didn't see it registered with the RHS.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 11, 2010)

Neither did I!


----------



## fibre (Oct 12, 2010)

Last autum on the EOC in Dresden I saw one (or two?). Sorry, I lost the pic 
I think it had a flower bigger than usual philippinense and a dorsal, little reflexed at the base, with reddish-brown dots. There were 3-4 flowers per stem and it had more stems per pot. If you like multis, go for it!


----------



## fibre (Oct 19, 2010)

Kevin, I was looking for this picture, today I found it! I took it last September at the European Orchid Congress in Dresden. Here it is, Paphiopedilum (gratrixianum x philippinense):


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 19, 2010)

Really different. I like the colors.


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 19, 2010)

OK, I admit this is better then that roth X grat


----------



## Kevin (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks very much! I think I'll put it on my list. Now, maybe cross this with phil again, or maybe sanderianum... What do you think?


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 20, 2010)

Kevin said:


> Thanks very much! I think I'll put it on my list. Now, maybe cross this with phil again, or maybe sanderianum... What do you think?


Oh what the heck - do both!


----------



## Penetang (Mar 3, 2021)

Anyone have a picture of a paph Philippinense x paph Gratrixianum. 
The previously posted pictures have been removed.


----------

